# where can i get superhatch substrate from?



## Englishrose (May 19, 2012)

Hi forum members,

I live in BC, Canada and was wondering if anyone knows of a local supplier for the superhatch substrate?

or perhaps in the US that wouldnt be too costly to send to WA, there is a shipping receivers right at the sumas border, i could collect it from. Ive ordered a hovabator incubator from the incubator warehouse, so i don know how much substrate that would require.

can anyone advise on how much substrate i would need, im wanting to get prepared for if and when the eggs arrive there has been alot of activity in the love dept, and i know it maybe a while before she decides to lay, but i want to be prepared.

any advice would be gratefully received 

thanks 

kae


----------



## GBtortoises (May 20, 2012)

Save your money! Super Hatch does not work well with tortoise eggs. Hatchrite, perlite or vermiculite work great. I've tried them all, including Super Hatch and had poor (the worst) results with Super Hatch.


----------



## EricIvins (May 20, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it either.......It is made out to be something that it really is not.........It isn't as simple as dumping it in an Egg container and incubate away.......It does need to be tweaked to the individual situation at hand, otherwise the results are poor at best.......

I use Perlite so I can have a layer of standing water the bottom of the container, or use light diffusers and really soak the crap out of the Perlite......I get the humidity I need, with no issues ( including mold )......


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2012)

I agree with the above. I use vermiculite and incubate my Eggs inside a plastic shoe box, inside my hovabator. I just drill four quarter inch holes on the sides of the shoe box near the top. This allows enough air exchange, but still maintains excellent humidity.


----------



## Englishrose (May 20, 2012)

thanks so much everyone, guess i better hunt for some vermiculite then.

I purchased a package deal which appears to come with substrate but i dont know what type it is.

when the eggs are placed into the substrate is it correct that they are to be about 3/4 covered?

TOM, dont suppose you have a picture of the plastic shoe box do you? would a tupperware container do the same job?

Kae


----------



## EricIvins (May 20, 2012)

Englishrose said:


> thanks so much everyone, guess i better hunt for some vermiculite then.
> 
> I purchased a package deal which appears to come with substrate but i dont know what type it is.
> 
> ...



I don't cover anything - Just set the Eggs on top of the substrate.....Just make an impression with your thumb so the Eggs don't have a tendency to roll........Burying the Eggs can lead to moisture problems and other subsequent issues if not mixed correctly in the first place.......

Ventilation is situation dependent.......You can't go by what someone says - You need to figure out and tweak it to your individual setup......If not, you'll run into issues with that.......


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2012)

Eric is right that every set up will need some tweaking. Here is what I do for sulcata and leopard eggs in my area:







Any tupperware or rectangular plastic box with a lid will work. In this pic I drilled 2 holes on every side, but I now only drill a total of four. I still use this box, but I covered 4 holes. I also usually keep the lid on, but it was taken off for this pic. I mix vermiculite and water in a onene ratio by WEIGHT. NOT volume. In other words if I use 400 grams of vermiculite, I use 400 grams of water. I do NOT do one cup of water and one cup of vermiculite as this would be waaaayyyy too wet. I get it all set and mixed well and then I go dig up the eggs. I don't clean my eggs. I just gently brush off the majority of the dirt or mud. Then I place them in the incubator as shown in the pic. I bury mine about half to 3/4, but I don't think this is critical. I pop the top on the shoe box and set the shoe box into the already pre-warmed, set and tested Hovabator. Once every week or two I pop the top off and check for any rotten eggs or problems. I might add a small amount of water to the media once every month or so, but this is kind of by feel. When I see my first pip, or when I know they are due, I will add a bit more water to aid in hatchling. I did not always do this, and I had a couple of babies seem to have some difficulty getting out of their eggs. A little water spray remedied their issues. Never had this problem again since I started adding the late term water.

Let me know when you are ready for what to do with the babies as they hatch and directly after...


----------



## Englishrose (May 20, 2012)

thanks again guys 

great pic and advice Tom, i dont have any eggs from my hermans as yet, and although there has been alot of activity between the couple  i know it will take the correct conditions for her to lay, ive been researching on the forum as much as possible, kinda get info overload sometimes, but i couldnt forgive myself if i was prepared.

I have no idea when she will decide to lay eggs but i dont want them to come along and not have the correct equipment and know what to do with the eggs.

kae


----------



## tyrs4u (May 23, 2012)

Tom, excellent help mate.....


----------

